# Worldmark points



## Perrygirl (Feb 15, 2009)

I am considering purchasing some Worldmark points resale. I was looking at 10-14k. That seems like what I would need to go to some of the places I want. The Worldmark website seems to imply that if I book 13 months out then I am not limited to a home resort like most companies like Westin I have to wait until 8 mos to book other than my resort. Is that correct that if I have the points and it is available I can have it? Any other pointers about Worldmark. If it is on their website does it come with their points? I know Wyndham just bought a bunch of their TS right?


----------



## LLW (Feb 16, 2009)

Perrygirl said:


> I am considering purchasing some Worldmark points resale. I was looking at 10-14k. That seems like what I would need to go to some of the places I want. The Worldmark website seems to imply that if I book 13 months out then I am not limited to a home resort like most companies like Westin I have to wait until 8 mos to book other than my resort. Is that correct that if I have the points and it is available I can have it? Any other pointers about Worldmark. If it is on their website does it come with their points? I know Wyndham just bought a bunch of their TS right?




Worldmark is strictly points - there is no home resort for any owner. So yes, you have as good a chance as any other owner. But there are tips and tricks of the system you should learn to maximize the use of your ownership. www.wmowners.com is where WM owners gather and share their experience. Read, read, and read, and you will learn a lot. Click on "Discussion Forum". Welcome! 

P.S. Wyndham is WM's developer and management company, but Worldmark ownership is legally separate and belongs to Worldmark owners, not Wyndham. Wyndham did not buy any WM - they bought Trendwest, the developer and management company.


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 16, 2009)

You should view and/or download the WorldMark Owner Ed manual from the WorldMark site.  It covers a lot of the basic information for using your WorldMark Ownership.  

The online version is at http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/OwnerManual.shtml.  You can go directly to the various sections using the links on the left side of the page.

The downloadable pdf version is at http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/basic_owner_ed_handbook.pdf

The WorldMark Owners Forum has information on all of the resorts.  It is at http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php


----------



## melschey (Feb 16, 2009)

Perrygirl said:


> I am considering purchasing some Worldmark points resale. I was looking at 10-14k. That seems like what I would need to go to some of the places I want. The Worldmark website seems to imply that if I book 13 months out then I am not limited to a home resort like most companies like Westin I have to wait until 8 mos to book other than my resort. Is that correct that if I have the points and it is available I can have it? Any other pointers about WorldMark. If it is on their website does it come with their points? I know Wyndham just bought a bunch of their TS right?


 With WM if you have the credits you can book whatever is available. WorldMark the Club has no home resort it is a pure points based ownership.

When you buy credits you become  a member of the club. The club owns the deeds to all resorts and the deeds are supposed to be free and clear.

TrendWest was our developer, Cendant bought TrendWest.  Cendant then bought Wyndham and now has been putting the Wyndham name on everything they can. Cendant/Wyndham does not own WorldMark The Club although they like everyone to think they do.  The members own WorldMark the Club. Wyndham tries to confuse everyone by the way the use the name and they are being quite successful in doing so. I can't keep track of all the different entities using the Wyndham name in one way or the other.


----------



## Miss V (Feb 18, 2009)

Another thing you should know about worldmark is that at 13-3 months out, you must book a full week when staying in red season. There are no limitations in Blue/White seasons, and if there are standalone days, then you can book those without any issue. Also, at 90 days and less, you do not have to be the 7 night minimum.

Worldmark is a great system and I absolutely love it! It is far more flexible and cheaper than most of the other timeshares out there. No guest certificate fee, no transaction fee, there are housekeeping fees (which can really add up on short stays), but in general, I believe the fees are really simple.


----------

